# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  ReportViewer not working ...

## inath

Hi Guys,

I am trying to call SSRS from .net which is throwing "Client found response content type of '', but expected 'text/xml'. The request failed with an empty response." .

Environment:
VS 2008 with .net framework 3.5 SP1
SQL Server 2008

I am using following code to call the reports:

Namespace:
using Microsoft.Reporting.WebForms;

web.config:
      <add verb="*" path="Reserved.ReportViewerWebControl.axd" type = "Microsoft.Reporting.WebForms.HttpHandler, Microsoft.ReportViewer.WebForms, Version=9.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a" />

.aspx
<%@ Register Assembly="Microsoft.ReportViewer.WebForms, Version=9.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a"
    Namespace="Microsoft.Reporting.WebForms" TagPrefix="rsweb" %>

<rsweb:ReportViewer ID="ssrsReportViewer" runat="server">
                                            </rsweb:ReportViewer>


code behind:
  ssrsReportViewer.ProcessingMode = Microsoft.Reporting.WebForms.ProcessingMode.Remote  ;	
  ssrsReportViewer.ServerReport.ReportServerUrl = new Uri("http://203.0.9.9.29/ReportServer_USDSQLSSRS/TestReports", UriKind.Absolute); 
  ssrsReportViewer.ShowParameterPrompts = false;
  ssrsReportViewer.ShowPrintButton = true;
  ssrsReportViewer.ServerReport.ReportPath = "EmployeeData";
  reportParamCollection = GetEmpParams(ssrsReportViewer);  //Gets parameters collection
  ssrsReportViewer.ServerReport.SetParameters(report  ParamCollection);
  ssrsReportViewer.ServerReport.Refresh();

 ReportParameter[] GetEmpParmas(Microsoft.Reporting.WebForms.ReportVi  ewer ssrsReportViewer)
{

        Microsoft.Reporting.WebForms.ReportParameter[] reportParameterCollection = new Microsoft.Reporting.WebForms.ReportParameter[16];
        reportParameterCollection[0] = new Microsoft.Reporting.WebForms.ReportParameter();
        reportParameterCollection[0].Name = "EmpID";
        reportParameterCollection[0].Values.Add("10");

        reportParameterCollection[1] = new Microsoft.Reporting.WebForms.ReportParameter();
        reportParameterCollection[1].Name = "DivisionID";
        reportParameterCollection[1].Values.Add("8901");

	return reportParameterCollection;

}


Report Name is EmployeeData.rdlc. 
Reports are hosted on different domain and I do have all the privileges except the buildreport option.

What is going wrong and how to correct? 

Thanks in advance for your reply.

-Inath

----------


## rmiao

Can you review the report in RS console?

----------


## inath

I am able to review/open the report in RS and using window.open("url","name") from my .net application and directly open the report url from my local machine.

Thanks

----------

